# Pendleton to Meacham



## 80turbota

Thinking this coming fall about something that would be an epic ride for me. It would be a all day thing for me. (I know most of you could do it in an hour or so but not me.) I have driven it several times but I have not even tried on my bike. 
I might even start out at Wild Horse and go up from there and have the wife meet me at my ending point. 
Use my new travel trailer. Maybe ride up and then turn around back down. Might be interesting either way. 3/4 of the day to make the climb and the last 1/4 to make the decent. 
Anyone else make this ride?


----------

